# Goldfish only staying in one spot?



## The ynnaJ

Recently, one of my fancy goldfish has just been swimming in one spot lately. He will swim around for food, etc. but other than that, he just sits in one spot- by the heater (it gets cold in my house however the heater isn't always on, only when needed). Is this normal? He usually is very active like all the other fish but recently he's been acting strange. I'm afraid it may be something that I fed him but all I can think of feeding him that would cause him this is peas. He's the largest Goldfish in my tank and inhaled an entire pea. Could this become a problem? Is there something wrong? The levels are all normal and all my other fish are as active as can be.

I have attached a few pictures to demonstrate. He's the large one in the back always near the heater.

















Closeup:


----------



## Guest

hi,

did you drop a whole pea into the tank? that might be taking time to digest. i suggest that you mash it a lil bit and then drop it in the tank. how long has he been like this?


----------



## The ynnaJ

I actually smashed the pea but he still inhaled the whole thing. He's been like this for a couple of days (since about Monday).


----------



## Dragonbeards

One of my sister's guppies were like this before she died. She would stay in one spot near the top, only moving to eat. She later died, due to stress. I would keep a close eye on your goldfish. Is there anything that could be causing stress in the tank? How long have you had him?


----------



## The ynnaJ

Aw that's like a slap in the face to hear. I've had him for about 3 weeks. I don't know if there's anything in my tank causing stress.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3

Does he look bloated to you?


----------



## The ynnaJ

Oh my gosh, today I found that he has a few black spots on his body and like black streaks on his tail. What's wrong with him?
I was researching stress in fish and he seems to fit some of the symptoms. So do some of my other fish (like the scratching, etc.)
I love this fish so much and I am willing to do anything to make him better.


----------



## lohachata

have you tested for ammonia levels???
star doing some water changes..50% now..and about 20% every other day for a week...test ammonia levels the day after each water change...


----------



## The ynnaJ

Ammonia: 0
Nitrate: 0
Nitrite: 0
pH: 7

Also, today I found white spots/gunk on the tails of two of my other fish. I am becoming incredibly concerned/scared right now.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3

parasites?
could you provide some pictures?


----------



## The ynnaJ

I actually think it's ich and the black spots on my large fish are black ich.

Looks like this except a little worse on one of them:









How to treat? I isolated the 3 with it from the others and added aquarium salt and increased the temp.


----------



## Guest

Aquarisol. that solution saved my convicts (which by the way spawned in my friends 30GL and killed every fish in it......thank god i traded them!)


----------



## The ynnaJ

What about API (aquarium pharmaceuticals). It was all my pet store had in stock.


----------



## The ynnaJ

I took some pictures. The white one was hard to photograph because the ick is hard to see on his body, but yesterday the ick (especially on his tail) were very noticeable (it almost looked liked white gunk). Notice today that his tail is now clamped. Also, at first I put them in a bucket with aquarium salt as I heated set up the quarantine tank with the meds/temps and finally put them in. I noticed that when I first put them in, they were very still and I was almost scared to death when the big fish would swim lopsided and turn to both sides- it was SO scary! Now he is actively swimming upright and it was hard to photograph them. They are in a 10 gallon tank with the API ick treatment and the temps are at 85 F.

Here are some pics- does this look curable?

Notice the black spots on the large one and the ick on the other one:









Closeup- also has clamped fins:









Clamped fins and ick on crown:









Again:









Together:









RIP MICHAEL JACKSON


----------



## The ynnaJ

My large fish died. R.I.P.


----------



## The ynnaJ

All 3 of my fish have died. Thanks for all your help.


----------

